# What's the main commands you should teach your gsd?



## Kellmurph001 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a gsd who is 5 months old, he already knows to sit, lay, and shake. Also if you could recommend a website with teaching techniques. Also what collar would look good on him?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Work on recall! Always work on recall


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Recall,leave it,wait,watch me.


----------



## mjackson0902 (Sep 14, 2015)

I second the recall. There is a difference in opinions for everyone but I think most on here would agree having a good recall is for safety reason.


----------



## LarryYT (Nov 18, 2015)

Kellmurph001 said:


> I have a gsd who is 5 months old, he already knows to sit, lay, and shake. Also if you could recommend a website with teaching techniques. Also what collar would look good on him?


how handsome. I think blue would do him well!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

recall and down.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Here are a few. Remember, it is always easier to teach a dog what you want them to do, and praise them for it, than to try to eliminate a behavior you do not want by correcting them. Even idiot behavior like barking and lunging can be avoided, if you first train them in a few basic commands, and then, anticipate a reaction and before they react tell them what you want them to do -- DOWN. Can't lunge from the down position, the dog is no longer uncertain as to what he should do, he should go down, that is what you said. He knows that. Nothing horrid happened, ok then. Much better than letting him react and then start dropping treats, or calling him, or jerking his training collar and telling him "NO!" 

Gentle -- this one is good for when you have frail people over, and you need him to be careful.

Come -- recall, life skill

Heel -- loose lead walking, on your left, to whatever level you like

LEAVE IT -- another life skill, can be used for people, dogs, broken glass all over the floor

Down -- this is lay down, not to be confused with

OFF! -- this is when they jump up on you, or are counter surfing, or like Jenna are standing on the dining room table when you walk in the room

Stay -- life skill

Wait -- some people use stay when they need the dog to hold a position until they come back and release them, they use WAIT, if they are going to call or if they are going to release them to do something from a distance

Give -- another life skill, if the dog has something dangerous, you can get it from him without prying the jaws open and reaching into the valley of death. 

Take It -- it means they can now take what you are offering, a treat, or a toy, good for impulse control, and keeping all your fingers intact

Say Hello -- I use this to greet strangers: I tell the dog "say hello" so the dog knows it is ok to go up and sniff the person. Pets may or may not follow this, all I require is the dog go forward and sniff, then if I don't think they want pets, I say, Good Hello, good boy, that's enough, and we walk on, thanking the stranger.

Go To Your Place -- can be used when the dog is being a nuisance or you have to clean something up, or if you have a dog that wants to bark and charge at the door.

Quiet -- your neighbors will appreciate it if your dogs know this one. 

ENOUGH! -- This means stop whatever you are doing this instance. Once a state boy was at my door because a car with no people around it was in my ditch. My dogs were all yammering. And I have a lot of dogs, and they are all GSDs and they can put up a noise. I said, "ENOUGH!" And you could hear a pin drop. The state boy looked at me. I inwardly prayed my dogs would hold it for a bit. They did. I think I was more surprised than the cop. 

MINE -- I use this when they have taken or are chewing on something they are not 
allowed to.

Yours -- I use this to indicate that they can chew or play with this. 

Go Potty -- self explanatory

Go Poopie Too -- yeah, I know, but it becomes a routine. 

Hupp! -- for them to jump onto a chair or into the SUV, etc.

Over -- If I want them to go over a tree or a jump

Finish -- obedience command to get the dog back to my left side from in front of me, by swinging to the left.

Come Front -- I back up and say Come Front, the dog turns, comes to the front of me and sits.

Around -- obedience command to get the dog back to my left side from in front of me, by going around behind me. Can also used for the about turn where you turn into the dog and the dog crosses behind you and you continue. 
-- I added these obedience commands, because they can be helpful in regular walking. 

If you haven't trained a dog before, than I strongly suggest fining a good set of training classes. It should be lots of fun for you and your dog. These are very intelligent dogs and they can be trained to do all kinds of stuff. Exercising their mind as well as their bodies makes for a happy, well adjusted puppy.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

recall, leave it, and an emergency down at a distance, if you live around other people a good in control heel.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Recall and leave it IMO are the two most important potentially life saving commands to know.

Also sit, stay, down..the usual. 

But a SOLID RECALL and SOLID LEAVE IT do wonders.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

selzer said:


> Here are a few. Remember, it is always easier to teach a dog what you want them to do, and praise them for it, than to try to eliminate a behavior you do not want by correcting them. Even idiot behavior like barking and lunging can be avoided, if you first train them in a few basic commands, and then, anticipate a reaction and before they react tell them what you want them to do -- DOWN. Can't lunge from the down position, the dog is no longer uncertain as to what he should do, he should go down, that is what you said. He knows that. Nothing horrid happened, ok then. Much better than letting him react and then start dropping treats, or calling him, or jerking his training collar and telling him "NO!"
> 
> Gentle -- this one is good for when you have frail people over, and you need him to be careful.
> 
> ...


I agree with this list---great and comprehensive! We have used "Nein!" as an immediate verbal correction instead of no (although it is essentially--and the German version--of the same no) but it works for Leo. Recall has been lifesaving; Leo slipped his collar at puppy kamp (which has a parking lot located right near the 2 lane, 55 MPH road) at 6 months old and I recalled him to me, and after all the work with him, I was relieved that if any command was going to be heeded, come/recall was it!!!


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

Kellmurph001 said:


> I have a gsd who is 5 months old, he already knows to sit, lay, and shake. Also if you could recommend a website with teaching techniques. Also what collar would look good on him?


Quiet - GS are very "talkative", at least the one I had


----------



## flashes23 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thats one heck of a list, any recommend books?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not really. 

I mean, I have lots of books -- a book case full of just dog books. But, I guess I pretty much cater training to the dog's temperament, and no book gives me clear enough instructions. Pretty much the school of hard knocks. 

And training classes. A good trainer can pick up on things when observing you working with your dog, and they can often come up with alternatives that will help get you there.


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

I use "release" this is for times that I let her go off of the leash or heal and want her ahead of me. I use a set of videos on YouTube that use positive training methods.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm not big on going what i would consider going overboard with a dog.

The basics are fine for me - i don't need to have him dancing, begging, running through hoops or any of that. Even things like having a place are not strictly necessary for me.

The one MUST is recalling. For safety you need to know if you call him he's going to come back to you.

Then sit/stay is good for safety - i stop mine using 'STOP' if any cars are coming down our lanes and 'STAY' is for when i'm doing something and don't want him under my feet.

Some people exhibit phenomenal and impressive control over their GSD's but for me as long as he will come to me, stay and sit when i tell him, stop when i need him to, leave what i tell him to leave and walks decently on his lead, all's good.

Come
Sit
Stop
Stay
Leave it

Are essential for me, followed by unnecessary things which are good for giving him a task/alleviating boredom like paw, lie down, fetch etc.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

I had Chase my gsd do sit, paw, other paw, lie down, Stay, leave it, here/come, and heel


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> I had Chase my gsd do sit, paw, other paw, lie down, Stay, leave it, here/come, and heel


Can you explain the 'heel'? I never really got what it was supposed to be except people i know who train gun dogs use it to get their dogs walking at their side. Same thing?


----------



## PuppyLove7 (Mar 31, 2013)

How do you determine a reputable training facility? I know there are places such as Petsmart that offers training, but I don't know if I necessarily trust them, so I was hoping to get some advice on this matter. Thanks!!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

PuppyLove7 said:


> How do you determine a reputable training facility? I know there are places such as Petsmart that offers training, but I don't know if I necessarily trust them, so I was hoping to get some advice on this matter. Thanks!!


Watch them train. Find out what the dogs from their program have accomplished. If you want your dog titled in obedience, how many titled dogs come out of their programs? Talk to people you meet with well behaved dogs and ask who they trained with.


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

finndog said:


> Chasegsdlove said:
> 
> 
> > I had Chase my gsd do sit, paw, other paw, lie down, Stay, leave it, here/come, and heel
> ...


Heel is for leash training to stop him from pulling so I guess sort of same thing. I don't have him right by my side as long as he doesn't pull I let him walk ahead if me I now use a prong collar for leash training


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

"Heel" is where the dog walks at your left side, its shoulders should be in line with your hip, leash should be short but loose.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Heel is for leash training to stop him from pulling so I guess sort of same thing. I don't have him right by my side as long as he doesn't pull I let him walk ahead if me I now use a prong collar for leash training


Ah cool. I've always let mine walk slightly in front of me but with no pulling allowed whatsoever. 

On the left hand side because i hold the lead in one hand and i'm left handed. 

Had great results in the past and having great results now!


----------



## MyCoco2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Any suggestions on the best and most effective way to teach recall ? Thank you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MyCoco2 said:


> Any suggestions on the best and most effective way to teach recall ? Thank you.


 From the beginning, pick your word and then follow these rules:

Never call the dog to you and then give him a dressing down for some infraction. Fido, Come! What is this??? What did you do?!? COME is _always _followed by praise. Generally, if you do not catch a pup in the act, giving negative feedback will generally just confuse the pup anyway, but if you must tell the dog something negative, go and get him, do not call him to you.

Do not give him the impression that come is voluntary. Do it on lead. When he is good at that graduate to a long lead. When he is good at that, add distractions. But do not go off lead until he is rock solid with distractions. In fact, don't go off lead at all for COME. When you absolutely need him to come, if the collar broke and he is in a busy parking lot. If he has always followed that instruction, he will, because it isn't voluntary. 

Do not repeat the command, but do not reel the dog in. When you tell him COME, give him a moment to comply. You might give a slight tug (and release) of the line and a NOW if he does not do it immediately. Or, you can walk to him, reeling the excess lead in as you go. This way you are not playing the highly rewarding game of CHASE ME! When you get to the dog, HEEL him back to where you were when you told him to come and then, tell him Good Come. 

It is better to start close. With a six foot lead, walk your dog normally, and then back up several feet and call your dog. Fido, COME. The turns and come to your front. I use COME FRONT. Good Come, give him the treat. But quickly add a SIT to that. You want him close enough for you to pet his head and touch his collar -- VERY IMPORTANT. 

So you are walking along, back up, COME FRONT! SIT, Good boy! Awesome. Praise and treat. Always praise. You can start giving him treats for the best comes or every second or third come after a while. But this is a life skill. Now, with your dog on a little longer lead. In a yard, let him run about and play, but with him on lead, call his name, Fido, COME! If he turns and comes to you, throw a party, give him a jack pot -- several treats. If he doesn't, go to him reeling the leash in, and walk him to the spot. Always follow through. It is a life skill.

Ok, so most people do not want to wait until their dog is an expert to let him off lead in a fenced yard. I know. But they still want the dog to come when they call him. Fine. Don't use your word. Don't use COME OR HERE. Call his name. FIDO! 

If he comes, treat and praise and tell him GOOD COME. 

If he doesn't come to you, but looks at you, reach in your pocket for a treat. If he comes, GOOD BOY, GOOD COME. Sometimes you will have to make to open a door, get a treat, run the other way, or squeak his favorite toy. Make yourself more interesting than the butterfly he is chasing. But do not use the COME command unless you can enforce it.

One day, you will be ready to call the dog off-lead to COME. But don't be in a hurry to get there. You don't want the dog to figure it out that it is optional when he is not connected. So, the dog has to be compliant off lead to all kinds of other commands, before you even try COME off lead. Do it only when you expect 100% success. UNLESS you are in a life threatening situation, where COME can safe the dog's life. Then, if he has never been allowed to blow this off, he will come trotting into you and sit in front of you allowing you to get a collar around him again. 

Good luck. Sorry for the book.


----------



## clocke (Oct 17, 2015)

Not only recall but stay.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Perhaps it was already mentioned but impulse control training exercises can be very beneficial in the overall scheme of things.


SuperG


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I was going to say the most important command is come but I think Selzer had covered that one nicely including the way to make it happen. Good job Selzer! Other commands besides sit and down - stand is important because when you groom them you need them to stand. With a puppy I start by supporting their stomach while I brush them with a soft brush and they fall right into the stand command. Leave it is also important in case there is something dangerous the dog is going after. We have a lot of fun practicing leave it with treats on the floor. When the pup leaves the treat he gets a better one. There is so much they can learn, never stop training, and never let them stop training you. Reading their body language is something you learn with each dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

selzer said:


> From the beginning, pick your word and then follow these rules:
> 
> Never call the dog to you and then give him a dressing down for some infraction. Fido, Come! What is this??? What did you do?!? COME is _always _followed by praise. Generally, if you do not catch a pup in the act, giving negative feedback will generally just confuse the pup anyway, but if you must tell the dog something negative, go and get him, do not call him to you.
> 
> ...


 
This should be a sticky. Its clear and consise . Thanks Selzer.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Regarding Selzer's recall thoughts regarding this comment " Never call the dog to you and then give him a dressing down for some infraction....." has true benefit in so many ways besides the obvious. When my pup was being a jackass and even at times as a juvenile/adult, I could/can still recall my dog and then calm the beast in her with either physical contact or follow through on the dog's adherence to the recall via additional commands. Even if the dog is barking in excitement or protest and the dog still recalls because nothing but good happens when she does, it starts a chain reaction which makes the overall situation completely positive and brings the dog back on line...it's a win/win.

SuperG


----------

